

Ask YC: StreamFocus launching Limited Beta March 31st - gibsonf1
http://streamfocus.com/

======
gibsonf1
After over a year of coding, we are finally launching Streamfocus.com - an
integrated project, workflow & action managment sysem with a whole new way to
collaborate on projects (between your company, other companies and customers).
Our new website includes screenshots, features, key concepts and pricing.

HN has helped us along the way, from critiquing our early website to helping
with thoughts on our logo. We'd love to hear any feedback, good or bad, about
what we're up to. Please let us know if you want to join the limited beta
group while we still have openings.

------
ph0rque
Sounds great... will the earlier registrants get an invite, or should they
register again?

~~~
gibsonf1
Thanks :) The early registrants don't need to register again - they are at the
top of our list. We will be using the system to collaborate with all our
customers. When you log in, you'll see a streamfocus project where you can ask
for features, report bugs, give us your feed back, and watch how your
feature/bug reports move through our development system.

This is the new project paradigm we are using: the customer actually owns the
project, and we work with others within that project to provide the value the
customer is looking for.

Also extremely helpful is that you can create critical path links across
projects. For example, you can manage your cash flow by linking between
Accounts receivable and Accounts payable projects, and the link from Accounts
payable to customer projects constraining work on that project until payment
is received, etc. The system allows for a fully integrated value focused
approach to doing business.

------
mike_organon
And our website has a new look and new content, so feedback on that would be
great.

